# True Temper Kelly perfect



## joe25DA (Apr 3, 2021)

My dads buddy had a this ax with some other tools on his shed for decoration for years. He told my dad he had a pile of scrap so I headed out last fall and the ax was in the pile (along with a bunch of other good stuff that I kept). Finally today I knocked the rotted handle out and noticed it is a True Temper Kelly perfect. I plan on stripping the paint and getting a nice handle.


----------

